# Bachmann GP 40 diesel?



## Deano715 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi guys.I really like the looks of the GP40 locomotive, especially the ones with Union Pacific markings. Has anyone had any experience with the Bachmann version of these?

Dean


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

This site gives a good (and partial) ranking of N Scale locomotives:

http://www.spookshow.net/locos.html

I hope it reviewed the Locomotive in question.


----------



## Deano715 (Jul 2, 2013)

I havnt found the GP40 yet but it is a very helpful site and gives me a lot of options. Thank you Carl.

Dean


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

I have one in the UP markings. It ran crappy when i bought it(new). Sent it back to bachmann for repairs, they replaced the chassis and motor and when i got it back it still ran just as crappy.


----------



## Deano715 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks Ranger. UP is the road I was wanting too. Well scratch that one. At least the Bachmann verson.

Dean


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Carl said:


> This site gives a good (and partial) ranking of N Scale locomotives:
> 
> http://www.spookshow.net/locos.html
> 
> I hope it reviewed the Locomotive in question.


That's an interesting link. Thanks for sharing! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

